
The Internal Situation at Yahoo Is Spiraling Out of Control - nikunjk
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/05/07/the-internal-situation-at-yahoo-is-spiraling-out-of-control/
======
pasbesoin
Many of the best technologists value -- prize -- honesty and forthrightness.
[1] In that sense, the current situation really is a deal breaker. (To the
extent Yahoo still employs and depends upon such.)

\--

[1] In addition to any moral perspective, it's necessary in order to do your
job well and efficiently.

Sure, there are things that are of necessity confidential. But the likes of
this certainly doesn't fall anywhere near such categorization.

